# HG 1 Killer?



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1399019806/bean-me-up-the-new-generation-in-coffee-grinding

Maybe not, but I enjoyed watching the video!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not quite


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

What is a "side taste?"


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm out... looks a bit pants to me


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm going for the 1100euro package as you get to meet Christian then!!! can't wait...










T.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

ridland said:


> What is a "side taste?"


Literally no idea. But pretty sure my grinder gives me no "side taste" too...


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

dsc said:


> I'm going for the 1100euro package as you get to meet Christian then!!! can't wait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, I had't seen that. Clearly it's a no-brainer!

"He will show you how to do the perfect grind."

I wonder if that refers to coffee?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

For 1100 euros - well - who knows?

If so, there could be some very disappointed 'investors'.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

The saddest part of this is that it managed to get 13k already:O

I'm off to bed to show my missus how to do the perfect grind









T.


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

There is a notch in the top burr, so suppose it accurately is a "top notch" burrset.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dsc said:


> The saddest part of this is that it managed to get 13k already:O
> 
> I'm off to bed to show my missus how to do the perfect grind
> 
> ...


Conical or flat burr??


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I guess you could call it conical, apparently produced a fluffier grind







Ill get my coat...

T.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

To be fair to them - I haven't looked carefully, but it could be a nice option for a small and relatively cheap hand grinder. My Hario Skerton is really a pain in the neck given that it is awkward to hold and tiring to use. So there is room for a decent hand grinder that is not in the stratosphere of the HG One.


----------

